# كورسات SDH Transmission من هواوى



## ElMazagangy (23 أبريل 2010)

المرة ديه أنا جايبلكم 3 كورسات من شركة هواوى عن الـ SDH Transmission بتحتوى على :

SDH Fundamentals​ 
SDH Networking​ 
OptiX Hardware​ 
وكمان شرح فيديو للـ SDH Basics​ 
لينكات التحميل فى المرفقات​


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً أخوي على الموضوع القيم وأكثر من رائع والله يعطيك الف عافيه*


----------



## العبادي_079 (23 أبريل 2010)

*وتاكيدا ً على أهمية هذه المشاركة الرائعه وبعد تحميل الملفات , أكرر الشكر لك أخي والله يعطيك العافيه ونتظر المزيد منك إن شاء الله*


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
سأحاول تحميلها عندما أعود للمنزل


----------



## golden hunter (24 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ehab-eng (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هناك مشكلة في تحميل الجزء الثاني ممكن اعادة رفعة


----------



## ElMazagangy (27 أبريل 2010)

حاضر من عيونى سوف يتم الرفع فى الحال


----------



## ElMazagangy (28 أبريل 2010)

http://www.massmirror.com/get.php?dl=SDH Basics Video Presentation.part2.rar


----------



## ًwimax (28 أبريل 2010)

أخي الفاضل حتى الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ، أرجو تحميله على رابط آخر: مثل الميجاآب لود أو الميديا فاير
وشكراً على مجهوداتك


----------



## mnr.eng (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ElMazagangy (28 أبريل 2010)

الجزء الثانى :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AYWXEXM4
http://rapidshare.com/files/381298197/SDH_Basics_Video_Presentation.part2.rar.html


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 أبريل 2010)

تم التحميل
جزاك الله خير


----------



## arthur (29 أبريل 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## ًwimax (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي ، وتم التنزيل


----------



## العراقي12 (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل اخوكم العراقي 12


----------



## ppppp (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور كتتتيييير


----------



## ehab-eng (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zain alaebedeen (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng_fidodido (5 مايو 2010)

goooooooooooooodd


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 مايو 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل لكن شكرا على المجهود


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع مع التقدير


----------



## م.ابو روز (10 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عادل بشير (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنك ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات على روابط اخرى لان الرروابط الموجودة لا تعمل 
وشكرا


----------



## najebnader (14 يوليو 2010)

*Sdh*

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## mogahedmmm (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن الروابط لا تعمل المرجو اعادة رفعها من جديد بارك الله فيك يا اخي
انا محتاج لهده الكورسات


----------



## mah2010 (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
جزاك الله خير علي مجهوداتكم الرائعة والمفيده والمثمرة 
ومن أجل حصول المنفعة أرجو من أخي صاحب الموضوع وأخواني الذين تمكنوا من تنزيل هذه الملفات إعادة رفعها علي إحدي الروابط المشهورة مثل الرابيدشير والمديافير وغيرها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## * AishA * (1 أغسطس 2010)

mah2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> جزاك الله خير علي مجهوداتكم الرائعة والمفيده والمثمرة
> ومن أجل حصول المنفعة أرجو من أخي صاحب الموضوع وأخواني الذين تمكنوا من تنزيل هذه الملفات إعادة رفعها علي إحدي الروابط المشهورة مثل الرابيدشير والمديافير وغيرها ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
نفس الرجاء​


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (6 أغسطس 2010)

mah2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> جزاك الله خير علي مجهوداتكم الرائعة والمفيده والمثمرة
> ومن أجل حصول المنفعة أرجو من أخي صاحب الموضوع وأخواني الذين تمكنوا من تنزيل هذه الملفات إعادة رفعها علي إحدي الروابط المشهورة مثل الرابيدشير والمديافير وغيرها ولكم جزيل الشكر





* aisha * قال:


> نفس الرجاء​






نفس الرجاء مع الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع بالتوفيق و البركه​


----------



## goldfile (17 أغسطس 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل*


----------



## مهندس الروافد (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس الروافد (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكررا اخي بس الروابط ماتعمل


----------



## نزيك (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الطيب لكن ان امكن فيديو عن dwdm


----------



## sahoraaa (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أزيكم يا جماعة ؟؟؟
أنا الروابط كلها مش شغالة معايا 
بعد اذنكم اللي حملعم و اشتغلوا معاه يبعتهم لي ضروري 
شكراً


----------



## م.حسين كريم (30 يونيو 2011)

الله علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا 
نظام الانارة


----------



## amgda (1 يوليو 2011)

*اتمنى ان تضع الروابط على mediafire*

اتمنى ان تضع الملفات على الmediafire


----------



## bashercom (5 يوليو 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عبد الرحمن يحيى (14 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت الروابط لا تعمل كلها

ممكن حد يرفع الراوبط على اى موقع تانى 

mediafire
megaupload
4shared


----------



## عبد الرحمن يحيى (14 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت الروابط لا تعمل 

حد يرفع الروابط على اى موقع تانى ذى

mediafire
megaupload
4shared


----------



## طالب المعرفة 1 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يمكنني تحميل كورسات sdh من هواوي وشكراً لكم على قبولي


----------



## qahtanm75 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## abdo-86 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

للي عايز مساعدة اضافية انا عملت مشروع تخرج عن sdh بشكل عام وفيه simulation on matlab
​


----------



## emin (28 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم شباب الله يجازيكم انا عندي مشروع الsdh وحتى الان ما فهمته زين ياريت تساعدوني وهاذا اول ظ=طلب في ملتقى المهندسين العرب واشكركم على اتاحة الفرصة


----------



## emin (28 مارس 2015)

الرابط لم يعمل


----------



## شبابي بس جداوي (3 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

